# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  صندوق النقد الدولي يصدر تقرير الاستقرار المالي العالمي

## الحصن نيوز

خلص تقرير الاستقرار المالي العالمي الصادر اليوم الخميس عن صندوق النقد الدولي ان التصنيفات الائتمانية ساهمت بغير قصد في عدم استقرار الاسواق المالية.

للتفاصيل اضغط هنا...

----------

